# Looking for a Tivo Mini Vox 4k



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

No longer needed.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

What do you consider a decent $$?


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

jcliff said:


> What do you consider a decent $$?


I have the same question. I've got a Mini VOX I could probably do without if the price was right.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

In case anybody was wondering, I picked up a couple from the 'Bay. One BNIB for $120 shipped, and a second one loose for $80. Both A95's.


----------

